# Raiders



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

General Maximus Hector stood, hands clasped behind his back on a platform clinging to the side of a hive tower like a flee on a dog, either side of his were a pair of red armoured Guardsmen, each with lasguns pulled tight into their chests. Maximus turned, his short grey hair blowing in the wind as he pushed through a pair of large wooden doors, his guards following close behind. 

Maximus sat down on a red leather seat in the large room, putting his legs up onto a polished wooden table while carefully sipping a glass of Tea, his guards took up positions around the room, each one blank faced as always. Maximus quickly downed his Tea, some rolling down the side of his mouth as he got up, he wiped it away with his white sleeve and began too walk to a large metal door flanked by a pair of winged statues raising swords into the air, he tapped a code into a small panel and the doors swung open.

The General came out onto a long landing platform, there was a large avian sitting on a railing a few metres away, a dog in its mouth, blood dripping onto the metal deck. One of the guards shouldered his lasrifle and fired, three rounds burning into the bird and sending it tumbling and twirling far below, Maximus shook his head disapprovingly and walked towards the landed shuttle a few metres away, the pilot nodding his helmed head from inside the black tainted glass cockpit. 

Maximus pulled himself up into the shuttle with a heave, a man wearing a grey flight suit directing him through a small metal door into a seating area, he took the closest seat on the left too the door as his guards sat around him, their leader, a tall man by the name of Byron sat next too him with a grin, his teeth battered and twisted where a Ork had punched him. 

The shuttle lifted upwards and angled its nose towards the ground far below, Maximus’ grip tightened on the arm of his seat as the ship began to accelerate, he groaned as his belly dropped and felt as if his heart was in his throat. The shuttle came in low over a crowded street, making civilians duck and quiver as it passed just a few metres from their heads, there was a loud smash! And Maximus was wreathed in darkness. 

Maximus rolled over, the smell of burning flesh cutting into his nostrils, he pulled himself up and looked around, one of his guards was struggling with his straps, flames slowly crawling up his legs in a agonising inferno. Byron grabbed Maximus by the shoulder and dragged him out of shuttle, the other two guards following closely as they scanned the street. 

Maximus could see a straggle of a hundred of saw bodies lying on the ground down the street, the cockpit of the shuttle was crushed a few metres away under what appeared to be some kind of pod, Byron and a guard walked towards it, as they got a few metres away the pod exploded outwards, a four metre tall piece of ceramite crushed the guard and sent Byron flying into a wall.

The General turned and ran, the sound of screams slowly fading away as he came too a small bridge, on one side of it was four dead Imperial PDF troopers, their bodies rent open and dangling from barbed wire, Maximus stared in horror as a single loud gunshot sounded. Maximus was thrown four metres onto the bridge, blood leaking out of his torn and bloody shoulder as a huge figure walked towards him in the smoke, the shape was large and stocky far bigger than any mortal man but this was no man thought Maximus as he muttered “Astartes”.

The marine wore chain mail up over one shoulder and down too knee length, the marine wore half a helm, his eyes hidden behind a pair of goggles, his scalp was covered in wires, the Astartes wore a bandolier of ammunition around his chest, at his side a metre long barbed machete. Maximus began too drag himself away, whimpering loudly and leaving a bloody trail as the marine put its bolt pistol back into its holster and drew the machete. 

Maximus started to say “No please no don’t hurt me ill tell you anything just don’t hurt me” the marine chuckled, his vox enhanced vocal chords emitting it for all to hear and said “I do not want you pleas mortal I have only come for your blood!” the marine picked up Maximus by the throat and threw him into a wall with a chuckle, Maximus tried to move but found his legs twisted and broken. 

The General was picked up by the Astartes who proceeded to push the tip of his blade into the Imperial, blood slowly spilling out and splattering on the attackers feet, the marine withdrew his blade and began to scalp the General, the old man screaming in agony as his life blood poured out of him, the rest of the city burning as four hundred of the raiders attacked and cut down Imperials.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

its good DA...but it seems to skip around a little bit

how did the transport go down, it took off then it just crashed - no explanation

id go and put in some more detail.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

The drop pod chrashed into the cockpit and crushed it, that severed it away from the main shuttle


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Good as usualy, me likes marines with blood lust who scalps generals


----------



## tony161 (Jan 27, 2009)

kooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool


----------

